# 'Dreamshade' - available FREE until July 8th 2010



## A_J_Lath (Jun 16, 2010)

Just letting you know that I'm running a free promotion on my e-novel 'Dreamshade', which has just made the Smashwords top ten bestseller list!

'Benjamin Crosskeys always thought he was ordinary. But when he meets Lilac Zhenrei, a magical adventuress from a land of living dreams, he soon discovers he has reason to believe otherwise. For Benjamin has a rare and wonderful ability. And in an epic adventure, he will discover the price that comes with this gift, as he strives to save his family from a monster born of nightmares...'

Oh, and it's got an electric guitar in it that fires lasers, too.

It's available in all the major e-publishing formats, and you can pick it up here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15916 - and if you enter coupon code *BS86Q *at the checkout, you can get it for free! But only until 8th July 2010, though...

Hope you like!


----------



## J-WO (Jun 17, 2010)

A_J_Lath said:


> Oh, and it's got an electric guitar in it that fires lasers, too.



Does it come with a phaser pedal? Ho-ho...


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 17, 2010)

^^Excellent! Must remember that one...


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jul 7, 2010)

Just letting you know that the free offer on my ebook Dreamshade expires tomorrow! just go to https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15916 and enter coupon code BS86Q at the checkout, and get the ebook at no cost to your good selves! But ya gotta be quick...


----------

